# Are my pot bellied pigs pregnant?



## zookeeper408 (Mar 25, 2015)

Hi, I am new to pig breeding and in looking online to find information about signs of pig pregnancy  I am just not able to tell. Is there anyone that can guess if they are pregnant and if so, around how far along they are? I don't want to separate the males and females if they have not been bred yet but I don't want to keep putting it off and separate them at the very last minute (when I'm absolutely sure they are pregnant because they are in labor), unless I have to. Thank you!!


----------



## TIPPY THE HIPPY (Mar 26, 2015)

Mine look like that too! I bought them a month ago and they are getting rounder and their udders are getting fuller *they have had babies before* They were exposed to a boar before I purchased them, so it is a toss up if they are pregnant or not. Im assuming so since they are not in heat and they cycle every 21 days. Does it feel like they have piglets inside?


----------



## zookeeper408 (Mar 26, 2015)

I am not able to pet/touch my females. They did not have human interaction for real before I got them. They have came a long way and will come up to me a little bit and smell my hand and they will allow me to stand/sit beside them while they eat but they aren't to the point of where I could feel their bellies yet.  I think I am going to have to take pics of them every week and see if I notice any changes. It seems to me they are getting bigger each day but I wonder if that's just my imagination.


----------



## RosieRose (Jun 15, 2018)

Okay I need help.  I have a male and female pot belly pig.  I believe the female is pregnant as her belly is very round.  She's wider up by her shoulders and thinner in her back-end but her belly is round.  I feel something moving around in there but ONLY after she eats.  Every few weeks though my male goes nuts and wants to breed with her but she refuses him and even bites at him.  Is this normal?  I'm new to pigs. Any advice or help is greatly appreciated. ☺


----------

